# My Pack finally



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok so I changed my Avatar all by myself, huge challenge, so now I'll try to post some pictures.









so that didn't work. I think I will have to have my husband help. It just gave me so much hop when I did the avatar.

I hope I didn't screw something up.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If you're uploading them from your computer you have to click "go advanced" and then scroll down the page until you see "manage attachments" and then you can attach images to your post. 

The way you've done it is not completely right. You're trying to use a picture URL but you don't have one unless the pictures are hosted somewhere else on the Internet


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

out on a walk last week


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

*Marlo, Richtor and Turtle*

Thanks Natalie, Here are more pics of our walk. I'll try it again.


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

Very cute! I like that last pic. Dogs looking incredibly sad for having to pose for pics is funny.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great looking pack! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Good lookin' crew!!!


----------



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

Aww, are you getting the "stink-eye" from your last little guy?
Kofi get's very aggravated with me when she sees the camera coming.
The only way I can get her to pose is by holding her cookie in my mouth.....
Great lookin' crew!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awh, what a good looking pack! Thanks for sharing, I hope we get to see more soon!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yea he was grazing like a cow,they both were. I made him look at me and he wasn't happy. He really is a goof ball at times. Now that maybe I have this partly figured out I'll post more. I have some good ones from this winter on our big drifts. I have to figure out the sig pictures. Thanks all.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice pictures!


----------

